# Sleeping Habit and Meal Making...



## sladestrife (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello!

My little 13 week Gracie has in the past 2 weeks has started waking up at 3, 5, and 6:00 am. She used to wake up at 7-7:30am but now she seems to get up earlier and earlier. The first two weeks she wouldn't wake up until we did which as I said is 7:00 am. She doesn't go to bed until 10:30-11:00pm. (Just for added information she stays in a cage in the kitchen)

I am not sure what to do. Should I make sure she does rest or nap after 8-9pm? Do I just ignore her barking until it is the actual time to get up? I feel really bad when she wakes up and barks at 3 and 5. I don't want to neglect her, but I also don't want to encourage such behaviour. Does anyone have any ideas that will help?

Also, one other question... (sorry if I am being a bug, I just want to be a good owner.) 

1. Whenever my wife or I are preparing food at the counter or on the stove the dog non-stops barking. She tries to get at the food that we are making and we ignore her but she doesn't stop. Any advice?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is still very young and will likely get synced into your schedule in time. If you are relatively sure she doesn't need to go potty at 3AM then the best thing to do is to is to ignore the barking. If you think she really does then take her outside on a lead, straight to a potty spot wait a couple of minutes and straight back to the crate. No playing allowed at that hour.  

As far as meal prep goes I would try to distract her with a toy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is there any other place for her crate other than the kitchen? I ask because maybe she looks at it as her space and you are invading it or she might have to go into the crate. For the barking, you have to resist getting up when she is barking except like OaklysDad said in the middle of the night. Take her outside to go potty and then back into the crate. I know it is hard to resist that sweet face but you have to. Because that will be the fastest trick she will learn in her lifetime. How to get Mom or Dad to do whatever I want by barking.


----------

